# Cat salad



## TBRO (17 Nov 2009)

Was trying to re-scape my big tank but my Cat, Aslan was being a total pain. He thought moss cotton was put on this planet to amuse him and unlike most cats he loves to get his paws wet. Thus I resolve to give him his own scape to destroy. I used some mint (the kind you get in the pot at the supermarket) and the rock is covered in emergant Java moss. Was a bit of a laugh but Aslan likes it   







Aslan moves in for the kill !


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Nov 2009)

Awesome!   Cats are so cool.  I miss my old cats from when I was growing up


----------



## chilled84 (18 Nov 2009)

My two are on the tank hood all the time, a pain when its feeding time.


----------



## Luketendo (8 Oct 2010)

Any update to this scape??

(Sorry to bump )


----------

